# Help with how to stop dog from scratching and ripping blinds



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

On Saturday night our little king charles cavalier must have gotten spooked while we were in the hall. She managed to pull the dinette blind out of the side tracking and proceed to rip them. Now looking to replace the blinds. I'm sure she was spooked but now I have major concerns that she will do this again when we leave her for short periods of time. Any suggestions?

Is there a way to make the side track wider and if so would this help? Not sure now as we've just started to enjoy taking her with us and we don't want to be tied to the mh all the time. She's never been caged and I am loath to have to start doing that as she is already a very nervous nelly!

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Were the blinds closed Dawn?

Sandra


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes Sandra they were, 

I guess I could leave them open but then I'm not now sure she wouldn't scratch the windows and bark the place down! lol


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi dawnwynne . in our 40 years of owning dogs being left on it.s own in strange places where lots of other dogs & people are is asking for trouble . so stay in or take it with you dogs left on there own cause lots of problems for other campers to .jud


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If you want to continue to take the dog with you I think the only option is a dog crate even though you don't want to do it.

Try to introduce the dog into the crate at home first by putting a favourite toy or blanket inside until she is relaxed in the crate.Leave the door open at first until she has really got used to it then you can shut the door.

Hopefully you can then transfer the crate to the motorhome and the dog will be comfortable.Not the way you want to go but I can't see an alternative tbh.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dawn a cage doesn't necessarily equate with nervousness it can be security with familiar bedding toys etc

Shadow always had one at home and he used to take himself into it when he'd had enough of the grandkids, or just to rest, it had a nice memory foam mattress in!

He still has one in the car but his indoor one has gone now, it took up a lot of room and anyway its dismantled to make wire doors for the motor home garage

It might be a good way forward as being constantly tied to the van is not a good option

How is she if you leave her at home when you go out?

How many windows can she reach in the van?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So now you know Dawn, 

Leave your dogs at home

and your kids 

and your generators

Aldra


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL and I guess maybe I should stay home too so as not to bother anyone! 

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give the cage some serious consideration. I had tried at one time to get one of those soft sided cages and that didn't go well at all so not sure if I'd be flogging a dead horse! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the wire ones are best Dawn don't restrict vision and collapse 
easily She will soon get used to it and you can have it near you

Can be useful outside the van for times you just want to sit out and enjoy the sun, can be shaded

Don't give up, they do eventually grow up  

Sandra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dawn

I agree with Steve and Sandra about the dog feeling secure in a cage, and it's never too late to introduce your dog to one.

We just got back from a few days visiting the mother-in-law (_always a pleasure_ :roll: ) and she has cats!! If you know anything about Welsh Terriers you will appreciate the mayhem that could cause! 8O

We took Gracie's cage for use during the day when we had to leave her to go shopping (_MiL never closes doors :roll: _!!!) and she didn't mind at all.

Several times we left her shut in the bedroom while we did a bit of gardening and went back to find her asleep in the cage, having pulled the door open to get in. _(We deliberately tested her by leaving the door only slightly open to confirm that she was opening it herself.)_

During the night the cage door was left wide open, and she went in by herself and never moved until morning - unless she wanted a drink.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Children playing, other dogs barking and being left in a strange place would not help.
An older dog may settle and ignore the distractions, but a relative newcomer to this being left alone may be distracted and want to get out to play.
Try leaving her in a cage in the motorhome on your drive.
Not too long at first , then gradually lengthen the sessions.

I can now leave Lady p all night :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess both Roger and I have to get over thinking that a cage is punishment....I'm such a softie....hence why we are in this mess!  :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> So now you know Dawn,
> 
> Leave your dogs at home


I don't know if that was aimed at Jud, but that's not entirely fair. We've found with depressing regularity that many people (not all) who leave their dogs in the van think they're lying quietly, when the reality is they're barking at anything passing by, howling or whimpering. As I say, some dogs are fine, but I've experienced quite a few cases where devoted owners have believed theirs is ok, when it's not.

Our pair are a nightmare when left alone. Individually they can be fine, but together they set one another off...mercifully not destructively. So while they're our constant companions on our travels, they come with us when we go out as well. It's restricting, but that's part of being an owner. Only time we leave them is to nip to the showers when we're not parked near anyone else. To be fair, the fact we don't leave them may re-inforce their behaviour on the few occasions they are left.

Doubtless someone will come along to tell me I'm a bad owner and I should be able to train it out of my dogs. Good luck is all I can say...the ultrasonic anti-bark unit we bought, battery life 28 days, was flat within 3 days. One of them's certainly too thick to make the association between the bark and the ultrasonic siren.

By all means try the crate, it may well work. Just try to find a way of surreptitiously finding out what really goes on when you leave the dog, to give you confidence that they are indeed lying comfortably.

Paul


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Paul

Thanks for the comments. You are right sometimes a person doesn't really know....however I have stood nearby the mh many a time to see what/if they are getting up to mischief and generally there isn't a peep. Periodically checking as well. 

I do think perhaps I am overreacting because I was a bit miffed...if she was spooked I can certainly understand...just hope it hasn't given her any ideas...if you see what I mean.

I am always very conscientious of others around us, probably to the point of paranoia to be honest as I wouldn't want to upset anyone else's enjoyment and at times my paranoia spoils my own enjoyment when others don't seem to be bothered at all! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Paul it was not specifically aimed at anyone :wink:

If you read through threads on the various forams there's always someone somewhere who doesn't agree with something be it children, generators,dogs,other campers-------

and those are often the threads that run the longest

Dogs, kids, people, generators, motorhomes, engines running all cause annoyance to someone whether at home or away

Now Ive been camping and motor homing for 40yrs and I can count on one hand the times I've felt inconvenienced or annoyed, and never for very long. Its just life 

Just lucky or what?     

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

aldra said:


> No Paul it was not specifically aimed at anyone :wink:
> 
> If you read through threads on the various forams there's always someone somewhere who doesn't agree with something be it children, generators,dogs,other campers-------
> 
> ...


Not lucky at all.
Its the way you look at and aproach life and the people around you.

dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oh totally agree. My point was that most of the owners would be mortified if they thought their dog was distressed or noisy. Our usual reaction if "Oh gawd, I bet ours are like that as well..." rather than any taking of offence.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Aaaah Paul,

That's my point exactly, couldn't agree with you more

Most people would be upset if they thought they were inconveniencing others
And some people are too easily inconvenienced

And we all inconvenience someone, sometime without realising it :lol: :lol:

Aldra  

Davep you really must use more suncream or hug a tree with more foliage :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dawn,

We have 2 little dogs and we found they are happy to be left in the bedroom area when we go out. Our Elegance has a wood door between the bedroom and the rest of the MH so, we shut them in there and therefore do not worry about them being up at the windows. However, at the moment we are using a temporary van which doesn't have a solid door, it only has a pull across fabric screen and so, we are unable to shut them in the bedroom area when we go out. We bought a cage specifically to use with this van but Buddy hated it and was really unhappy when we left him. Candy seemed to quite like it when we tested it out for a few days at home and she happily went in it no problem but Candy is like that and she seems to feel safe in such situations. Buddy the boy dog, well he's a different kettle of fish altogether and he kept well away from the cage! Anyhow, we tried it in the MH and after the first time we left them, Buddy actually shook like a leaf when we attempted to put him in it the next time and so after the first few times of returning home to a clearly distressed dog, we decided we just couldn't put him through such terror any more! Like you, I think perhaps we are a bit too soft when it comes to our dogs but they are our babies and we just couldn't live with ourselves if we thought they were unhappy and frightened. After this, we decided to try leaving them in the lounge area with all the blinds closed and fortunately, fingers crossed they have been fine so far, so I'm extremely relieved about that as we would not like to think we could never leave them for a short while. 

What ours like to do is make themselves a little den and Candy is a real little nest maker and both at home and in the MH she just loves to fit herself into tight litte snug places. In the MH her favourite place happens to be under the fixed table and providing they have their dog bed/mat to lie on, then they snuggle up together and seem quite relaxed when we leave them. I too worry about them being up at the window with the blinds open as I think if they saw another dog go past they may claw at the windows and do untold damage and of course, as we are only being loaned this van I do not wish to risk damaging it in any way.  

Hopefully, this incident with your dog was just a one off incident Dawn and like you say, something obviously spooked her as she doesn't normally behave this way does she? Who knows someone could have even been knocking at your door or maybe hanging around outside and in all fairness she was only doing what doggies do and simply protecting her home? However, for your peace of mind, it might be a good idea to try and think of a way of preventing her from being able to get up to the window - maybe by placing something on the sofa or seat that could act as an obstacle to her getting up to any windows or if she is a dog that jumps up onto a fixed dinette table, which may be next to a window, then could you not take the table out when you leave her or fold it down?? 

I hope you find a solution so that you can once again relax and enjoy your trips away in your MH with your dog and I am sure other people are not as judgemental as perhaps you fear?

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Just try to find a way of surreptitiously finding out what really goes on when you leave the dog, to give you confidence that they are indeed lying comfortably. Paul


Good point Paul.

When we were training Grace we weren't at all surreptitious. We just asked the neighbours in the nearest vans to tell us if she barked, explaining to them that we were unsure of her training and wanted to know if she was a pest.

Fortunately she never makes a sound . . . but we still occasionally ask the neighbours to report back if she does bark.

Needless to say we don't leave her for very long at a time, but the little toerag is always fast asleep when we get back so I think we are very lucky . . . or good dog trainers! :wink:  (Blushes modestly.)

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Good idea Sue, to look at ways to block the windows....I'll have to give that some thought. As we have a lounge in the back I'd have to block access to that area but that shouldn't be too difficult. 

Hmmm.....good thinking.


Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Dawn, we stick a piece of cardboard on the inside of the windows nice and neatly fitted to size of window


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh another very good idea....thanks for that John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There are two main reasons that dogs do not like being left alone. One is that they are over bonded to their owner and find it difficult to cope on their own. It does not help to get another dog as it is the owner they are wanting.
This can be helped by not letting the dog sleep with the owner or rest touching the owner. Try not to let the dog follow you from room to room. Do not respond to any attention seeking. Wait a few minutes and initiate contact yourself. Never pass a resting dog without giving at least eye contact to reinforce this indendent behaviour. Do not talk to the dog while you are preparing to leave. Leave and come back in again several times (no problem for us seniors :lol: )

Another cause is frustration. If the dog thinks that it is going with the owner then it can become frustrated when left.
This is best dealt with by giving very early signals that the dog is coming too by getting the lead out or simply telling the dog using a consistent word.
When the dog is not coming then make sure the lead is not touched. Give a strong signal that the dog should settle somewhere. Produce a toy that is only used for periods of isolation. Wear perfume/aftershave. 

If the dog is of a nervous disposition then that needs to be worked on.

Crates are wonderful when introduced gently as though you have just bought the most amazing thing for them to try. Dogs are, after all, den animals.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dawn

I have a crate you can borrow if you want to try it, save wasting money in case it doesn't work.


You could block the front bit of van off with a gate some how so dog can not get to the windows.



Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Jacquie

That's a very generous offer....I might take you up on that. If it works then we can get one.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Dog get's left, Dog shut in (to it) confined space, not what it's used to, Dog get's lonely, Dog gets stressed, Dog trys to follow owner thro window, blind in way, blind totaled!

Lesson learned? Don't leave Dog on own in strange (to it)place!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for that MoJo but they have been left on their own for short periods many times in the mh so it wasn't a new experience for them and there has never been a problem before. But good points.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*dog eating blinds ,,,,*

,,,, put the dog in kennels and go away by yourselves ,,,,,,


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: dog eating blinds ,,,,*



shedbrewer said:


> ,,,, put the dog in kennels and go away by yourselves ,,,,,,


Well - that may be ok for some, which is fair enough but it doesn't suit everyone! I'm a great believer in each to their own in life but for many dogs owners the prospect of putting their dogs into kennels is a definite NO NO! We and many others like having our dogs with us and for us It's all part of the pleasure in owning a MH because that means that wherever we go our dogs come too! Our 2 dogs love being in the MH and get quite excited when we are going off as they know they are going to get lots of nice walks and as they are part of our family we enjoy their company. 

I'm NOT against kennels and they certainly have their uses but we only ever use them if we have no other option! Ours funningly enough have got to go into kennels next week as we are joining my son, his partner and our little grandson for a week's holiday at the Vauxhall Caravan Site in Great Yarmouth and unfortunately dogs (unless they are guide dogs) are not permitted anywhere on this site. We are dreading leaving them as we have never left them for this amount of time before - but if we want to join our family and be with our little grandson for the week, then sadly we have no other choice. They seem quite happy whenever they have stayed at these kennels in the past but they do whimper a bit when we walk away and that really breaks our hearts!  

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with you Sonesta'

We can now go away for two or more months and no way we would leave him in kennel accommodation for that long 

we occasionally go away for a couple of weeks without him if we are flying and he is fine

There are difficulties with travel and a dog
and sometimes we don't get to see what we want
but mostly we do

We too enjoy his company,have no fear that wherever we spend the night we're safe, he runs with the bikes and adds to our holiday enjoyment

Next time though well get a little poodle :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy your little grandson 
Aldra


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are allowed to travel in their van


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Frank,
Then you like us are honoured
Aldra


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe PatP has it about right. 

There are books on dog training which give an understanding of how owners need to behave in order to make their dogs behave in a socially acceptable way.

The Dog Whisperer (and many other books) give a good explanation of dog behaviour - although it is over-anecdotal and over-wordy. What it gets absolutely right is the list of things owners need to do to regain control of their dog's behaviour.

Quite often, the owner's behaviour encourages the dog to take the initiative and assume the role of pack leader, giving rise to all kinds of difficult behaviour, like sleeping on beds/chairs, barking, attention seeking, jumping up, destruction, disobedience, pulling on the lead, failing to respond to "come here".

I believe many of us want/need to treat dogs as human and expect affection & obedience in return. When they don't respond in this way we are disappointed - although the poor dog is genetically programmed not to.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

patp said:


> Try not to let the dog follow you from room to room.


Dogs nearly always follow their owners from room to room! They are interested in what goes on at home - it can be quite boring being a dog and much more interesting to see where the owner is going and why.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

mojomc said:


> Dog get's left, Dog shut in (to it) confined space, not what it's used to, Dog get's lonely, Dog gets stressed, Dog trys to follow owner thro window, blind in way, blind totaled! Lesson learned? Don't leave Dog on own in strange (to it)place!


I'm quite surprised by the number of people on this post who seem to think that the OP should leave their dog in a kennel, or never leave it alone in the van.

My Chloe is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel too and she is regularly left in the van with no problem whatsoever. Thank heavens, because as a solo traveller I would not be able to pop into the supermarket even, if she could not be left.

However, what happens is that she likes to sit on my seat, the driver's seat and she likes to look out the window. I tend to close enough curtains in the motorhome to stop people peering in, and enough to ensure that there is shade, but I keep the front windscreen and driver's side curtains open. After watching me walk away, she then curls up and goes to sleep on my seat, and she's usually asleep when I return.

If it's warm, I always open some of the roof windows, and she always has a large bowl of water available.

I usually give her a treat when I am leaving, particularly one that takes a bit of chewing, so that by the time she finishes it, I'm already gone. And of course, I give her a treat when I return.

She stays in the motorhome regularly - eg when I go to my dancing lesson, she'll wait in the motorhome for a couple of hours. She waits for me when I go to the supermarket. She waited for me when I was camping in Cardiff and went to the rugby. She feels really at home in there.

Regarding a cage - these are really more for use when you have the dog as a puppy. My dog was crate-trained in a cage - you put the dog in their with a chew or toy containing food which takes a while to get it all out - and then, at that point, the dog has a sleep (no more than an hour) - then you get the dog out and take her outside for the toilet and a treat. Then you play with the dog or do tricks or something for 15-30 mins, and then put the dog back in for another hour. The benefit of this kind of training is that the dog learns to settle down, alone, and house-training is perfected very quickly.

A cage is not for the purpose of keeping the dog in one place, but for training. Some dogs get so attached to them that they use them as their den when they're older. But mine didn't. When placed in the cage for a sleep but with the door unlocked, she preferred to go somewhere else, like a chair. Since she was already trained, I let her, and she's been fine.

As your dog is no longer a puppy, I wouldn't introduce a cage now.

I would just leave the blinds open so the dog can see what's going on and make sure the dog has lots of beds and blankets that they like, chews, treats, toys, and water, and be positive about leaving your dog and cool when you return.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to disagree HC.

I would take up the offer of a cage on loan and try it at home.

Just leave it open and put a treat in, a favourite toy or blanket and leave it up to the dog to get used to it. It might be adopted by your dog.

I think every puppy should be acquainted with a cage as you never know when one might come in handy for a particular set of circumstances. I have one Whippet who regularly sleeps in a cage and one Pug who sleeps in a fabric version, both with the entrance left permanently open.

I also believe that 2 dogs will settle down better than one dog on its own. In my case it is academic as they love being away in the van and give me dirty looks when I bring them home. Sometimes they refuse to get out until feeding time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So would I, 

Shadow was quite put out when I decided that I wanted my hall back and dismantled his cage.I left his mattress but he was not impressed so that's gone as well

He can now enjoy bits of it and his mattress in the garage!!
Already has claimed his half of the garage whilst Albert is working on the van

We always carried the cage with us to put up on aires where very little room was available so the garage is invaluable

HC, I agree there are times when dogs need to be left in the van (weather permitting) shopping etc Where its possible to get away with a small dog in many situations Pubs etc a large one presents more problems

He loves people but not every one loves him, at 3 he does not understand that, +if he barks at someone approaching the van suddenly-he sounds quite frightening, easily quietened but he's doing his job as he sees it

But, big enough to run with the bikes, guard the van and perfectly happy to be left in the van for an hour or so

So, he travels every where with us, and so did Odin,Oliver and Ben before him
Aldra 

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> I think every puppy should be acquainted with a cage as you never know when one might come in handy for a particular set of circumstances.


You're right, but their dog is not a puppy, but an adult of nervous disposition.

The old adage is true - you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi 

we have a little Staffie (Alfie) who gets 100% seperation anxiety :roll: as soon as we leave him alone. 

He wouldn't harm a fly and spends most evenings lying on my wife's lap staring adoringly at her in a sickening way We first learned that he doesn't like being left lone when he once ate our conservatory suite . We put this down to a one off, forgave him and he swore by all that he held precious he would never allow his urges to get the better of him. He either suffers from selective amnesia or is just a plain old liar as a few weeks ago he decided to vent his rage upon a rather fetching leather pouffe we had in the dining room. Some of it even managed to end up upstairs so imagine the fun he must have had.
It was at this point that I began to have serious doubts about taking him away in my new motorhome.

After much discussion and one cage later all is well in our house. Alfie now happily walks straight in , lies down and patiently waits for our return. 

It might seem hard at first but its better than you being punished for daring to go out or having to constantly punish the pooch. 

Believe me Alfie is my wife's baby (she cooks him butchers mince beef and rice most nights 8O ) and for her to agree to this approach it must be acceptable.

Good luck

Paul
____________________________________________________

God sleeps in the minerals, awakens in plants, walks in animals, and thinks in man.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> Hi
> 
> we have a little Staffie (Alfie) who gets 100% seperation anxiety :roll: as soon as we leave him alone.
> 
> ...


What a really lovely and helpful post and It's nice to hear how the cage has in fact worked for you, your wife and of course most importantly Alfie! In fact anyone (myself included) who perhaps may be concerned that their dog or dogs are too old to introduce to one, will take a great deal of comfort and reasurrance by your personal experience and it may convince those people who are attempting to train their dog/dogs to go into a cage, that in time with gentle persuasion their dog may actually find their cage is a safe haven to go to.

Thanks for your post - it was lovely. 

Sue


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your response which I have read with great interest. 


In answer to kennels and not leaving them alone at all...well our oldest is a rescue dog who spent way to long in kennels before we adopted him so kennels are out of the question unless it is an absolute last resort. And it is unrealistic to think that they must never be left alone.

I do think I may try the cage...slowly and see what happens. If she doesn't take to it well I go to plan B....just don't know what that is yet! lol

I also think that she was spooked, and until I attempt the cage training, I may test her with the blinds left open and see how that goes....keeping a good ear on what is happening. I suspect after a few minutes she'll settle down and sleep the rest of the day away. 

Oh it will be an interesting time ahead. Thanks again everyone for your responses.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dawn,

It will be OK

Whatever best suits

You will find what suits her best it just takes time
and the truth is people can only offer advice, but they don't know her,
it isn't written in stone. And any problems are not down to you

Stop worrying and give her and you time

And next time I'm definitely getting a poodle

OR maybe! not! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

dawnwynne said:


> Thanks everyone for all your response which I have read with great interest.
> 
> In answer to kennels and not leaving them alone at all...well our oldest is a rescue dog who spent way to long in kennels before we adopted him so kennels are out of the question unless it is an absolute last resort. And it is unrealistic to think that they must never be left alone.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very sensible conclusion.

Maybe try ways of leaving her in the van in various locations, first for 5 minutes, then for 10, and so on. Once she has learned to go to sleep, in comfort that you'll be back soon, she's probably go to sleep for however long you're gone.

Good luck


----------

